# Needs help with user rights management.

## FINITE

Ok, so I set my users rights using kuser in KDE. I switch to that user and I cannot use audio as weel as not being able to mount my windows partitions or navigate certain directories. Is there a single command to add rights to be able to use sound and navigate directories. I think that I have the sound part figured out and maybe even partition mounting but no the directories. I even added this user to the root group and still I have problems. Well, thanks for any and all help.

----------

## sulu

Hi finite.

Had some problem with non-root-users myself.

For some services, like audio, the user has to be member of the corresponding group.

You acn attach the user to a group using the KDE-User-Manager but

i found it more convenient to edit the /etc/group file and

add the user at the end of the group i intend to use.

example:

user andi should be member of wheel, audio, cdrom

so add andi to the according entries in /etc/group

wheel::10:root,andi

audio::18:andi

cdrom::19:andi

cya

Sulu

----------

## FINITE

Thanks sulu.

----------

## red2

My user can is in group wheel and audio and strangely enough he can

su to root, yet sound is a no-go.

(Sound works great for root).

Any other suggestions?

thanks

----------

## Zu`

 *red2 wrote:*   

> My user can is in group wheel and audio and strangely enough he can
> 
> su to root, yet sound is a no-go.
> 
> (Sound works great for root).
> ...

 

You sure he's in the audio group? Try typing "groups" when the user is logged in.

If it is in there, then it might be some misconfiguration of PAM or something. First try that, then we'll see.

Hope you'll find a solution

----------

## red2

Already done that.

groups tells me that the user is in the users, wheel and audio group.

Strangely enough he can su to root, yet audio doesn't work.

Yes, I am confused too.  Any helps on figuring out the PAM side of things would be great!.  Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

I think that this may be the problem that I am having too. The "pam" side of things that is. My user is in the audio group but cannot use any audio. I also can su. I am in a little bit different situation in that I am using oss for sound and have to run sound-on to start the sound driver and sound-off to stop it. As user I cannot even do this, that I can remember.

----------

## CowboyNeal

I had the same problem. It turns out to be /etc/security/console.perms.

Change vc/[0-9][0-9]* to /dev/vc/[0-9]* in <console>=.

I'm not in the audio group, but when I login local, pam_console will set ownership:

```

$ ls -l /dev/sound/

total 0

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   4 Jan  1  1970 audio

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   3 Jan  1  1970 dsp

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   5 Jan  1  1970 dspW

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   0 Jan  1  1970 mixer

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   1 Jan  1  1970 sequencer

crw-------    1 roy      audio     14,   8 Jan  1  1970 sequencer2

```

When I logout, I'll loose ownership of these devices.

(this works also pretty nice for cdburners and floppy)

----------

## red2

FINALLY!  I figured out my problem.  

I catted a .wav file from kde to /dev/dsp (cat file.wav > /dev/dsp) and

I heard crackling when I was logged in as a user!

So I figured it had to be a problem with kde.

I solved it by the following command

rm -f ~/.kde*

and re-logging in.  When I came back, I had sound!

One thing down, now I need to just get scsi working,

compact flash mounting, xine to compile (under k6),

...., etc, then I will have the ultimate distro.

----------

## Attitude

I understand where you are comeing from. I still can not get cd burning to work with any user cept root.

----------

